

The Depth of eBay's Problems 1: Disappointed Buyers - bootload
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/12/17/the-depth-of-ebays-problems-1-disappointed-buyers/

======
downer
_[Meg Whitman, eBay's chief executive] wasted $2.5 billion on Skype under the
"I better do something to justify my existence plan." She could have bought
the Kinko's chain for the EXACT same price. To the penny. What a coup that
would have been. What a great combination of services and opportunities. Oops,
FedEx bought it instead._

Wow. Word to MY mother.

